
Playing musical instruments with your voice and machine learning - musico
https://blog.buildo.io/humming-drums-254808879644
======
dan909
It's really a good idea! It could be helpful for all the ones, who don't know
how to play music, to produce it from scratch.

~~~
calippo
Thanks! that was the idea... unfortunately the product didn't get so far :)

------
sidereus
Very interesting! It would be nice to integrate it into a professional music
production tool.

~~~
calippo
Thanks! we've been considering writing plugins for Garageband/Ableton

~~~
paoloconti
Think Ableton already has one... not sure about performances though

